# Columbia College Chicago 2010



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 5, 2010)

Got the call for an interview for the MFA Film/Video. Anyone else applying here?


----------



## Julian Walker (Feb 9, 2010)

yeah i got the call yesterday thinking they just needed more application stuff from me. called back this morning and i got an interview! still waiting on nyu, usc, ucla, calarts, scad. ccc is not my top choice, but it takes off a little bit of pressure knowing i at least have a shot somewhere! congrats to you as well!


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 9, 2010)

Julian,
It's not my first choice either, in fact, I'm a little on the fence on CCC. I met alot of the people involved, and I really like them. The creative spirit is definitely alive and well there. 

My concern is that there doesn't seem to be alot of writing courses, and there isn't really a push to get people out the door. I know myself, and I have a feeling that I will enjoy school too much and will need someone kindly showing me the door after 2-3 years.

I agree, however, that is it nice to have a shot somewhere.


----------



## Julian Walker (Feb 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by Impossible Protagonist:
> Julian,
> It's not my first choice either, in fact, I'm a little on the fence on CCC. I met alot of the people involved, and I really like them. The creative spirit is definitely alive and well there.
> 
> ...



yeah the low emphasis on writing may pose a problem, hopefully there are prof who wont mind providing individual help even though its not a major prt of the curriculum (there are only 12ppl in each class after all). i haven't been to visit, but i know someone in the undergrad program who also says the creative and collabortive spirit is alive and well. i'm looking forward to that if i end up going there. good luck with your interview! when is it?


----------



## brittak (Feb 11, 2010)

I decided at the very last minute to abort my application to CCC for those reasons you've all cited. In addition, a good friend of mine went there for undergrad, and he had nothing but negative stories to tell about the institution. The students, on the other hand, he found very bright and creative.  But, he said he wouldn't go back there if you paid him. (And that's another downside of CCC, as far as I could tell, they DON'T pay you to go there. It's relatively expensive, and it's a long program, and there's not much in the way of institutional aid. But I could be wrong about all of this.)

But congratulations on getting an interview! I'm sure it's not as bad as one disgruntled alum thinks it is. Ask them plenty of questions while you're there, and report back to us, so at least I'll know what I missed out on by not applying.

Are there any current CCC students on the boards who want to tell us a little more about the school and the program, first-hand?


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm headed out there on the 3rd, interviewing on the 4th. Anyone else?


----------



## Julian Walker (Feb 26, 2010)

hey man i'm heading up there on the 3rd also. my interview is on the 5th but i wanted a couple days to check out the city and determine if it's somewhere i could see myself living. plus i'm on spring break, so why the heck not!? not looking forward to the wind and cold though


----------



## Julian Walker (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey Impossible how do you think your interview went? Also, were you on the tour on Friday the 5th?

I feel good about my interview. Some curve balls but nothing too bad. I'm anxious to see what happens though. The school seems like a great place to be.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi Julian,

Hard to tell on the interview. I think it went well, but it was intense. Not what I was expecting.

I was on the tour on the Thursday, 4th with two other applicants. The new PMC is amazing.

We're supposed to hear in a week or two. Exciting times.


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 15, 2010)

Julian,

Hear anything yet?


----------



## Julian Walker (Mar 16, 2010)

not yet man. Ms. Novak said they should be letting people know around the beginning of april (well, actually she said in about a month from now and that was on March 5, so I assume it could be before or after). Also, I think the interviews just ended yesterday. She said they were going on from the 4th-15th, so hopefully we will hear something soon. Good luck! Have you got in anywhere else yet?


----------



## Julian Walker (Mar 23, 2010)

hey Impossible. I got the call on Friday that I got in! You heard anything yet?


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Mar 24, 2010)

Nothing yet for me. I'm in Germany this week, checking voice mail sporadically. Still waitin'


----------



## Impossible Protagonist (Apr 7, 2010)

Rejected via letter...no worries. The other Columbia said yes!


----------



## Julian Walker (Apr 7, 2010)

congrats! glad you got in somewhere!


----------



## Mark Winters (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone get in here and is going? Me-- I am going. Yay Chicago! Yay the worst winters ever!


----------

